# Pros & Cons of bling !t



## msracefan (Nov 24, 2010)

I've researched several rhinestone systems and really like what the bling !t software has to offer. For those who use it or have tried it, could you please give me your pros and cons? Thanks!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I got Bling !t Pro yesterday and just finished installing it. It's a completely different program from what I'm used to using so I'm just starting to learn how it works. I'll report back once I've stoned a few designs. The 30 stoned fonts are really cool so I've spent all morning just playing with those!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I like it. I haven't done much with it yet because I don't have the 60 degree blade to cut the material out with but the software is pretty easy to use once you get it installed. The installation was the hardest part for me. It has to be installed using the "add software" file from the control file. It doesn't just load automatically like other software does.

I also made the mistake of printing out the help menu. Don't do it. It's over 500 pages long! But I like having a manual to dig through. I don't have all of my computers hooked up to the internet, so an online help feature is worthless to me.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I did it a little differently. I opened the files on the disc, found the Setup application file and double clicked it. The most confusing part was when after it made sure that my dongle was installed, it asked me to select a path and I kept selecting the disc when I needed to select the usb port that the dongle was in. Does that make sense? I can't remember what the error message was and I figured it out on my own quickly.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Is the Bling !t software an enhanced version of ACS? Screen shot looks VERY similar.

Also, can you buy just the software?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Bling It, ACS Studio, KNK Studio, iDesignR, RhinestoneWorx, DesignMaster, and Oobling are all from CADLink Technologies in Canada... based on their Sign Lab software program. I'm sure there are more versions... these are just the ones I've noticed.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

idelements said:


> Is the Bling !t software an enhanced version of ACS? Screen shot looks VERY similar.
> 
> Also, can you buy just the software?


Yes, you can just buy the software but I think it's only $100 off.

It appears to be the same as ACS but it has the already stoned fonts which so far have been really fun to just type out! I'm still playing with them and haven't even started with the rest of the software yet!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I think you can buy just the software if you want to. Call Niki Stephan and ask her. She's the Bling it division manager at Ryonet. Nice lady. She'll even explain how to use the software when you have questions. nstephan[USER=15271]@ryonetcorp[/USER]oration.com Office: (360) 576-7188 ext. 131
nstephan@ryonet.com


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> Bling It, ACS Studio, KNK Studio, iDesignR, RhinestoneWorx, DesignMaster, and Oobling are all from CADLink Technologies in Canada... based on their Sign Lab software program. I'm sure there are more versions... these are just the ones I've noticed.


I'm confused now. Does CADLink give each software different capabilities? Are the tools the same for the most part?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

It seems that each of these programs have a feature that the other does not,, they all seem to be basically the same.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

The basic tools are the same but yes, CADLink controls what features work and what features do NOT work based on the set of license files issued for whatever version you have. For example, I recently downloaded their Version 9 Trial which works for 10 days. You have EVERYTHING in that version and I got to play with features that I've never had before. Cool! At the end of 10 days, when it expired and no longer would work, I copied in my KNK Studio license files and it started working again! But all of those new goodies went bye-bye! lol But I have a working version 9 that cuts to my Klic-N-Kut and has the same features that I had with Version 8. 

The much more expensive versions, like RhinestoneWorx, Bling It, and Oobling, have an automatic rhinestone fill feature that we do not have in KNK, ACS, and iDesignR. I can't state the EXACT features that are present in those more expensive versions compared to what I was playing with in Version 9 Trial, but you can always download that trial yourself and see the things that it can do. Here's a link if you want to read about it and even try it... but beware... the download is over 1 gb and, again, it only works for 10 days on any given computer:

Sign Lab 9 Trial Info


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

there are no cons to bling. women are primary purchasers and place value on shiny stuff. you can mark up bling an E-NOR-MUS amount and they will pay for it.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Binki,, You are so right,,,


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

sjidohair said:


> Binki,, You are so right,,,


that is quite a complement from the queen of bling.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

SandyMc, I'm super curious about what the differences are between each of the softwares. So KNK doesn't have a rhinestone option. Which of the others DO have the rhinestone option? Is there one that stands out as a rhinestone-based version? 
I'm curious because I'm only interested in the rhinestone design part of software as well as the ability for a software to send a cut job directly to my cutter. I have no interest in cutting anything other than my rhinestone template material or doing any design other than rhinestone design. I love playing with fonts and the thing that attracted me to Bling !t was the 30 typeable rhinestone fonts. In another post, you showed different types of fills for that poodle design. It's obviously the same CADlink based software, right?
So can you help me differentiate between all of the different softwares?
Is there one that stands out as more appealing to someone like me who only wants to do rhinestone design? Have you tried WinPCSIGN? How does it compare in your opinion?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> SandyMc, I'm super curious about what the differences are between each of the softwares. So KNK doesn't have a rhinestone option. Which of the others DO have the rhinestone option? Is there one that stands out as a rhinestone-based version?


KNK and ACS have the ability to do a wide variety of line patterns that can then have circles applied to them. They do not do an automatic fill like Funtime/Win PC Sign, but have a LOT of options for various kinds of patterns. I'm attaching a PDF that shows the various options. Naturally, some of these are not all that suitable for a cat! lol The idea was just to show what's available. I'm fairly certain that iDesignR works like KNK based on videos that I've watched at their support site.

The Sign Lab Trial, Oobling, RhinestoneWorx, and Bling It all do automatic fills with simulations, rather than ordinary circles. There are about 6 or 7 different fill patterns from which to choose. I've only played with the SL Trial and Oobling, but I assume that the other two programs have the same rhinestone functions which also include the ability to "drop" stones (simply left click your mouse to add new stones wherever you need. Oh... and here's a cool feature... being able to import a raster image of a rhinestone design, vectorize it and then automatically replace all of the circles with the stones of your choice. This is pretty cool because, as you probably know, when you vectorize a rhinestone raster image, you end up with a lot of little wonky shaped circles that aren't all exactly the same size... thus, you can't really recreate a rhinestone template directly from an imported raster design of circles. But with Oobling you can. You just select all those wonky mismatched circles and click on the Rhinestone replacement function and it will replace every circle with whichever simulated stone you wish to use. I assume you have this in Bling It, as well... just look under Transform>Rhinestone.




DivineBling said:


> I'm curious because I'm only interested in the rhinestone design part of software as well as the ability for a software to send a cut job directly to my cutter. I have no interest in cutting anything other than my rhinestone template material or doing any design other than rhinestone design. I love playing with fonts and the thing that attracted me to Bling !t was the 30 typeable rhinestone fonts. In another post, you showed different types of fills for that poodle design. It's obviously the same CADlink based software, right?


That's right. Again, ACS and KNK do not have the built-in auto-fill with simulated stones nor the automatic single clip addition of stones or the ability to convert images to stones. That's where you see the HUGE jump in price between ACS/KNK and then Oobling, Rhinestone Worx and Bling It.



DivineBling said:


> So can you help me differentiate between all of the different softwares?
> Is there one that stands out as more appealing to someone like me who only wants to do rhinestone design?


Well, it's all about budget! Any of the programs will allow you to create rhinestone designs. Look at how well Eric (Leg Cramps) does using KNK Studio for the past 8 months. He's done dozens of designs... maybe more... and I'm just referring to the ones he's posted photos to the forum:

Eric's Groove-E Thread

If money isn't a factor, then one should get one of the more expensive versions because it will save you time. Unfortunately, I don't know the specific differences between Oobling, Rhinestone Worx, and Bling It and whatever else is out there that came from CADLink. I know that the Oobling that I was sent to test out didn't have the Super Size vectorization that I have in KNK and ACS Studio... it only had the regular color vectorization. Now, it's possible that my license files weren't correctly generated since it was a special situation... I already owned a CADLink dongle, rather than getting a new one with the software. But that was one concern that I would have... what features and functions are actually provided with each one? 

Maybe you and I can compare Oobling and Bling It sometime? I have a feeling that you are going to really like Bling It a lot! It just takes time to get accustomed to a new program.



DivineBling said:


> Have you tried WinPCSIGN? How does it compare in your opinion?


I like the automatic fill option in Funtime/WinPC Sign... and it seems to work exactly the same way in both programs, as do other features like the vectorization. However, I've never been inclined to use either program because I'm too hooked on KNK Studio. While it takes a few more steps to do a fill in KNK Studio, I find that our tweaking/editing functions are so much easier to use, since I can set up my own hot keys to do things quickly. In my opinion, when designing a rhinestone pattern, most of the time is spent in perfecting the design and I want that part to be as easy to do as possible. I'm sure the same hot keys could be set up in all of CADLink's versions. Also, I'm sure the majority of my 100+ free KNK videos would also apply to all versions, so don't forget to check those out! And feel free to post questions about your new software. I have a feeling I'll know some of the answers. : )


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you Sandy!


----------



## RockRebel (Feb 15, 2008)

I saw a video on the i-DesignR Pro software and it looks like it can do automatic fills. I haven't used it, but it looks good. Is anyone using it?

YouTube - i-DesignR Pro RHINESTONE APPLICATIONS


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks! Yes, it appears that iDesignR Pro does the rhinestone outlines and fills in the same way as in Bling It, Oobling, etc... all of the other higher priced versions. The one I was remembering was iDesignRCE. That was the first version Graphtec released and it doesn't have that same feature... at least it didn't when we were first shown videos. And then there's also iDesignR Lite now and I'm not sure what features are present in that version.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

RockRebel said:


> I saw a video on the i-DesignR Pro software and it looks like it can do automatic fills. I haven't used it, but it looks good. Is anyone using it?
> 
> YouTube - i-DesignR Pro RHINESTONE APPLICATIONS


The newer version may have that feature. I bought iDesignR about a year ago and don't care for it much at all. There are several places that sell it but no place that supports or offers training on this software. You buy it and you are on your own to learn it.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> The newer version may have that feature. I bought iDesignR about a year ago and don't care for it much at all. There are several places that sell it but no place that supports or offers training on this software. You buy it and you are on your own to learn it.


Good to know...
I've learned a ton from watching just a few of the tutorial videos that Bling !t puts out on their website. I was able to pick up the benefits of using that software pretty quickly. One thing that is cool is that when you see the simulated rhinestones in your design window, you can then output directly to the cutter and the rhinestones turn into circles that are cut are actually a little bigger to accommodate that size rhinestone.


----------



## RockRebel (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Jane,

Which version of the i-DesignR do you have? Pro or CE? Do you not like the features of the program or just the support? I am still learning about all of these software programs for rhinestone designs and appreciate the feedback.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Whoa, Sandy, that "replace rhinestone" feature seems pretty cool. I just may have to test this stuff out


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

RockRebel said:


> Hi Jane,
> 
> Which version of the i-DesignR do you have? Pro or CE? Do you not like the features of the program or just the support? I am still learning about all of these software programs for rhinestone designs and appreciate the feedback.


I have CE.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I need to find some time to play with it more, myself... and then make a video to show.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, help me out here. Is Sign Lab a software package and the rhinestone piece is an add-in module? If so, how much is it going to run me to get the SignLab & the rhinestone module? I really don't need another full fledge signmaking software, but I am intrigued by the idea of being able to do other types of fills. The "circular" fill really caught my eye


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes... it's basically an add-on but I have no clue how their pricing structure works. And this feature is probably present in Bling It and a few of the other more expensive 3rd party versions. What we REALLY need is a side-by-side comparison of what features and functions have been included in each of these various versions. PLUS... I want to know if any of them are running Version 9 of Sign Lab versus Version 8 because the newer one, in itself, has a few new features that I believe will be standard in all new releases. For example, being able to lasso select objects like you can in Win PC Sign. And you can make your document area (Sign Blank area is the term they use) any shape you like... such as the shape of a T Shirt! : )


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

So I cut my first template from Bling !t this morning and was super impressed. I used one of the already stoned fonts to make a quick birthday gift using the name of the birthday girl. 
I typed it out, clicked on Break Path, and replaced with rhinestones. I chose ss10 and hit Replace. Then I clicked the Cut button. I was sure that the holes would be too small to brush stones into but they were perfect! The whole process from start to finish was less than 5 minutes, including heat pressing! This will definitely make doing custom one or two shirts so much more cost effective!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

That's great, Stephanie! I'll have to try cutting from Oobling to see if it also makes the circles larger and then, just out of curiosity, how much larger! : )


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

SandyMcC said:


> That's great, Stephanie! I'll have to try cutting from Oobling to see if it also makes the circles larger and then, just out of curiosity, how much larger! : )


I'm curious as well!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay, so I found out that Bling !t is not Sign Lab at all. It's a custom built software.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay... well, I assume it still comes from CADLink??? It LOOKS like CADLink software!  What is the file format used for saving files? That may be different and not compatible with other versions. I've seen CADLink do that before, like with Design Master. Not critical! : )

Regarding the sizes of the circles that are cut: In Oobling, I found info in the Help files. You basically just open up a file called Swarovski.cdl and then you can double click on any given stone that it shows there and change what size you want that stone to cut. For example, when I double click on the SS10, it is set to cut at 3.0 mm, but I can change it to another size. OR, I can even duplicate that image, give it a new name, like ShineArt SS10 and then enter a diameter of 3.5mm. Then it will cut those larger than it does the other SS10. 

This is a really cool feature! Go to Help>Index and then click on the Search tab and enter the word "Defining". In my Help file, the second listing from the top is "Defining New Rhinestone Choices." That's where I found out how to modify the diameter that gets cut.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, it is CADlink based. The files save as .cdl files. I know I can add sizes of stones too, but I'm glad I don't have to!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we just purchased the winpcpro for $245 from heatpressvinyl.com and the software is just right for rhinestones.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

binki said:


> we just purchased the winpcpro for $245 from heatpressvinyl.com and the software is just right for rhinestones.


I purchased my copy of WPC Pro from the same website as well as my Bengal cutter. I love them both! It's fun to try different softwares so I can answer people honestly when they ask the difference between them. I had been recommending WPC all over the place but it's hard to make an educated recommendation when I don't anything about some of the other options.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we looked at the price of the software and knew we would only use it for stones so the price was right considering the machine options were 6 grand and up.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

binki said:


> we looked at the price of the software and knew we would only use it for stones so the price was right considering the machine options were 6 grand and up.


My business is exclusively rhinestone design and supplies. I'm a research junkie who likes to be an expert at whatever I do. I'm learning new stuff every day and loving it!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Hi Stephanie -

Can you show us some pictures of what the rhinestone fonts look like?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Kinda looks like its graphtecs software made by cadlink to me,, there may be a few tweeks but looks close to the same..


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> My business is exclusively rhinestone design and supplies. I'm a research junkie who likes to be an expert at whatever I do. I'm learning new stuff every day and loving it!


Very true! I can't keep up with her!!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

plan b said:


> Kinda looks like its graphtecs software made by cadlink to me,, there may be a few tweeks but looks close to the same..


I don't know Graphtec's software, but you are right that it's CADlink based. 

Sitting down and watching all of the tutorials is the part I need to sit down and just do. Roger, you remember me asking for your help in a panic rambling about saving my sanity when I first got WPC right? Lol!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> Hi Stephanie -
> 
> Can you show us some pictures of what the rhinestone fonts look like?


I would be more than happy to, but I'm actually in Arizona right now visiting family so I have time to respond to posts but not time to plug in my dongle and take screen shots. I will be back in CA tomorrow or Monday so I can post some photos probably by Tuesday.

Again, I'm loving being able to type out a name or word and have stone count for a quote or just to cut my template for a custom order.

I love being unique and I know that I could probably learn how to create custom designs for schools etc, in Bling !t Pro, but time constraints keep me going back to WPC for the time being just because I'm familiar with it. I assume that most other rhinestoners out there also resort back within their comfort zone to create custom templates.

It's still too early in my learning process to know which software I prefer overall. But this is a personal preference... I'm just one person and there are a ton of stoners out there. Some prefer one and some prefer another. It's hard to tell this early on when Bling !it hasn't been advertised that much since it was released.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

This Program as well as all the others that are out there have been carefully created, to make things alot easier for us,

It is all about taking the time to learn them.

Having fonts in the program and ready to type out, are also common in programs like ACS,DAS! 

What i did find is the stones from the letters in these programs came across as oblong or slightly off , I would have to tweak almost each one. Make sure and check that before cutting, They may have perfected it in the later version, As I have had my Blingit program for some time now.

Rwear and Winpc do not have the built in fonts to type out as these programs come with the Engraving Fonts , so we can create our own very easy,In any size , with simple clicks of buttons.
There programs may have updates too that i am not aware of for typing out fonts.

Welcome to the club of Rhinestone software collectors,, lol

There are many of us on the forum that have more than one Rhinestone Software,,,,

Research and testing different products , softwares and Techniques, is what alot of us hold in Common here on the forums.

Because there could always be something else out there that could make our jobs easier. And make our designs line up or arrange Stones Better.

I love many Softwares,, and many cutters,,


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> Hi Stephanie -
> 
> Can you show us some pictures of what the rhinestone fonts look like?


Okay, so here's a screen shot of a few of the fonts. I'm pretty sure it comes with a total of 30 fonts. I'm making myself a shirt and wanted to play with the fonts to see which one to use. I just selected each font and typed them out so you can see them, but you are also able to type something out and then scroll through them to see which one to use. You don't have to type it out over and over to see what each font will look like with the text you want. After I'd typed them out, I copied and pasted next to it and then selected all of the ones on the right and replaced with rhinestones. It was super fast and easy.

Next I'll post a photo of the screen right after I highlight some of them and click on the cut button...


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, can someone post a link to where I can go look at and maybe purchase the Bling It software. I'm not finding anything when I do a web search

Thanks.


----------



## RockRebel (Feb 15, 2008)

Try here: Bling !t Biz.com, Iron On Rhinestone Transfer Systems, Rhinestone Shirts


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay, so here are a few more. The third photo shows a close up in the design screen still so you can see that the circles look like rhinestones. I didn't change anything before I sent it to the cut window and it automatically changed the rhinestones to slightly larger circles so that when the template is cut, the circles are bigger so the stones can go in. I zoomed in on the circles, too, so you can see that they're not oblong or misshaped at all.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

By the way, Stephanie, you can go to View>Toolbars>Customize and then check the box next to Use Large Icons and your icons on the screen will increase in size and be much better. Also, those three rows of tools up at the top can be moved by dragging the left side of the toolbar so you can put them all in a row, increasing your available screen area. These are the first two things I always do when I connect by VNC to one of my customer's computers to teach them a KNK/ACS phone class and they're always SO happy with those two quick changes!  I'm attaching a screen shot so you can see the difference.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

allhamps said:


> Ok, can someone post a link to where I can go look at and maybe purchase the Bling It software. I'm not finding anything when I do a web search
> 
> Thanks.


Carol, I'm pretty sure they'll be at ISS AC in a couple of weeks so you can see it in action there. They usually have some sort of a discount as well.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

SandyMcC said:


> By the way, Stephanie, you can go to View>Toolbars>Customize and then check the box next to Use Large Icons and your icons on the screen will increase in size and be much better. Also, those three rows of tools up at the top can be moved by dragging the left side of the toolbar so you can put them all in a row, increasing your available screen area. These are the first two things I always do when I connect by VNC to one of my customer's computers to teach them a KNK/ACS phone class and they're always SO happy with those two quick changes!  I'm attaching a screen shot so you can see the difference.


I had to see if I could take it a step further and put them all on the top row! 

How's this?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes... if you leave them small, they will fit on the top row! : ) My problem is that I'm over 50 and I like the icons bigger! lol


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

SandyMcC said:


> Yes... if you leave them small, they will fit on the top row! : ) My problem is that I'm over 50 and I like the icons bigger! lol


I paid a bundle for my LASIK surgery 10 years ago and I know that the muscles in my eyes will start to weaken within the next 10 years so I'm milking it being able to see little things for as long as possible! LOL

Hmmm... What else can I shrink and condense???


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> I paid a bundle for my LASIK surgery 10 years ago and I know that the muscles in my eyes will start to weaken within the next 10 years so I'm milking it being able to see little things for as long as possible! LOL
> 
> Hmmm... What else can I shrink and condense???


Ha! Well, try pressing F6! That should zoom out for you! lol


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay, I just found another Pro for Bling !t... You can do multiple passes for if you're using a cutter that doesn't have a strong downforce. It cuts each circle all the way around twice, which makes for great weeding!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

RockRebel said:


> Try here: Bling !t Biz.com, Iron On Rhinestone Transfer Systems, Rhinestone Shirts


Thanks, but those are whole packages. I just want the software.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

allhamps said:


> Thanks, but those are whole packages. I just want the software.


You can get just the software for $100 less than the package.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay, so I have to give one more reason I LOVE this software! I know I keep talking about the fonts, but they save me SO much tedious work!!! I went to deliver some shirts today to a high school I have my bling spirit wear in. The customers who had ordered them showed up while I was there and were practically jumping up and down. These were designs I had made way before getting Bling !t but one of them was the sister of the woman whose kids go to this high school and she's from out of town. She begged me to add Aunt to the bottom of the design I had already done. I told her she could just pay me an extra $5 if she wanted a simple font. I got back to my office and whipped up the template for the word Aunt in Curlz font. It took me 3 minutes from the time I opened Bling !t until the template was done cutting! 2 more minutes until the transfer was made and heat pressed onto the shirt. I took a quick photo with my phone to throw up on here so you can see how cute it looks!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

How are the car decals with rstones done ? what tapes,vinly , etc is needed ?
Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

freebird1963 said:


> How are the car decals with rstones done ? what tapes,vinly , etc is needed ?
> Thanks


You may want to start a new topic for this separate question so it can get the attention of its own thread with a more descriptive title that's about your question. 

There's a few threads here that talk about rhinestone decals that may be good at getting you started with the basics: rhinestone decals related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lauriekaye (Jul 27, 2007)

Stephanie,
I have Bling it and I don't see the stoned fonts. Where are you finding them in the software?
Thank you,
Laurie


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

lauriekaye said:


> Stephanie,
> I have Bling it and I don't see the stoned fonts. Where are you finding them in the software?
> Thank you,
> Laurie


Hi, Laurie!

Do you have Bling !t Pro or the regular version? When did you buy it? I think they just came out with the Pro version in the last month or so and it comes with an extra disc that has the fonts on it. I'm pretty sure you can buy them separately, though. I just emailed them to find out. I saw the fonts at ISS Long Beach and I think I remember seeing them priced separately. I'll let you know.

Stephanie


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Niki, and I'm looking forward to seeing this in action at the ISS show this weekend. It's a little more pricey than I'd like, but I'll see it in action and then decide if I want to add it to my collection


----------



## DazzlLicious (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you Sandy for this info! Curious if it works the same in the Bling !t. My 6ss and 10ss stones are not falling in the holes and need to figure out how to adjust them! Sooo frustrating!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

DazzlLicious said:


> Thank you Sandy for this info! Curious if it works the same in the Bling !t. My 6ss and 10ss stones are not falling in the holes and need to figure out how to adjust them! Sooo frustrating!


Brandi,
Go to Help > Index and type in Defining New Rhinestone Choices. It will walk you through changing the output diameter for your rhinestones by going to your C drive and opening up the Bling It Pro folder and then opening up the HotFix.cdl and Swarovski.cdl files. Then you'll double click on the desired size rhinestone and in Matching Diameter, you change the size to match your desired diameter that you want actually cut.

Be careful because the stone diameter shown on the screen will be smaller than what is cut so you want to be sure you have enough spacing when you're designing.


----------

